# Quick Sketch...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Did this sketch of my late CT Kappa...


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats really good! So cute!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I have to laugh at myself. My years of drawing horses showed up in his anal fin, looks more like a horse mane :lol:.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, it sort of does! 

Would you take requests? I'd love it if you could do my 2 boys!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

If I had more time I would but right now my plate is pretty full. If I get to a point where I'm able to I'll let you know .


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Otay! I'll just pretend this one is Ryu and steal it! 

Jk, jk. Its really cute, though! I just love it!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

really great  whats with drawing horses?? =\ just wondering


----------

